# Anyone else spot before AF?



## Pollywally (May 4, 2012)

I've been TTC DC1 for nearly 2.5 years. Every month I spot before my period. So far Drs have found nothing wrong with me. Does anyone else get this? It's got to the point where I'm now desperate for an answer but the testing process is taking so long and my consultant seems reluctant to give me a laparoscopy. Instead I've Been sent for another hysteroscopy next month because 'something' showed up in my womb during an HSG. Surely that's the fibroid I've already been told I have?! This time I will be awake. Has anyone else one tho and did you get to ask questions? I've also been old I have. fibroid but DR doesn't seem bothered by this.


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Polly

yes i have this it could be a sign of low progesterone but also of endometriosis. I begged for a laparoscopy was very reluctantly given one and had lots of endo sticking my ovaries to my uterus.

This cycle i am injecting gestone for progesterone support as i always bleed before test date so do have low progesterone.

Good luck
Ax


----------



## Slinks (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi. I feel for you, since I came off the pill in oct 2012 I have spotted before my period sometimes 10 days before!!!ive had all the tests dr says its all ok but it's so frustrating as I get ovary pain too. Been trying since oct getting really fed up. No one seems to understand and I never find anyone else with the same symptoms to discuss it with. 

Kind regard x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh Slinks, i'm sorry you are experiencing this and are feeling alone with it.

A friend of mine has had this issue for about 3 years now since having removal of cin3 abnormal cells. Her consultant has said it is common for hormones to get messed up after this type of surgery but for other reasons too. Her progesterone levels are borderline so she has been put on clomid to help with the spotting in the first instance and to get pregnant would be a bonus (and her consultant said pregnancy is good for rebooting hormone levels) 
They may also add in progesterone supplements if her levels don't improve much this month.

Keep asking your Dr for an answer or a referral to a consultant who can help you.

Take care,
Mel x


----------



## rosie80 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi, yes I have the dreaded spotting before AF. My cycles are short 24 days - luteal phase very short <10 days. Am totally fed up as TTC since June 2011. So far I've had three ultrasounds showing up a polyp but told nothing wrong. I have finally got my fertility specialist in a few months but everything seems to take so long. We've been waiting 5 weeks for the results from the sperm test. 

I would pay for IVF if I thought it would help but really want to know whats going on before going down that road. 

Keep positive.


----------



## kirstielou (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey 

You are not alone......

I have suffered with this for as long as I remember and have always been told its a hormone imbalance with different forms of the pill tried to regulate however I continued to bleed on the pill and injection so felt it was best to stop taking any altogether.
I spot for at least 7days before AF and take a long time to stop spotting after full flow. Sometimes the whole process takes 3 weeks! I also have very bad period pains where I pretty much have to overdose to take the edge off and painful ovulation.

Cyclogest pessaries have not held off bleeding after ET so now have gestone.

I actually just put up with it rather than try and get explanation as I know they wil just say its my hormones  

Hope you get some answers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

